
Hacker News mini Redesign [Unofficial] - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2010/03/hacker-news-mini-redesign-unofficial.html
======
pedalpete
One of the things I really like about the current HN is that it is easily
skimmable. I think a combination of smallish fonts, fairly small font-size
range, and the user of a non-serif (if I've got that right) font enables that.

The redesign you have done makes each article pop more, but for me, that isn't
a concern. I want the 'pop' from the content, not the design.

I also think that the Verdana or any other non-serif font has a cleaner edgier
look which fits HN well.

~~~
mtarnovan
I like the color changes, but I also dislike the typographic changes. Verdana
seems more readable than Georgia. A Calibri / helvetica / arial font stack
looks better to me, like so: <http://gist.github.com/349177> (although you
might prefer slightly bigger fonts, depending on your screen's DPI)

~~~
mannkind
Wow, I love it! I hope you don't mind, but I made a GreaseMonkey script out of
your gist: <http://gist.github.com/349227>

~~~
mtarnovan
Go right ahead.

------
KirinDave
I agree with his decision to go with a serif font, and Georgia is not a
terrible decision. But I can't help but feel like Georgia is the wrong voice
for hackernews.

Something that is cleaner and slightly more geometric seems to me to be
useful. Something like Athelas or Adelle for headlines. If we want to keep
that classic cut-journalism feel, there are still other options.

And yes, these fonts are available for inexpensive licensing as a font-face.

------
thecombjelly
The titles stand out more from the rest of the details. Although I usually do
two scans of the page. First for the titles and second for the points, often a
title I skip over has high points and I go back and read it. This seems to
make my first scan easier and my second harder.

------
daleharvey
the funny thing is the font definition is

    
    
      font-family:Verdana;
    

which obviously reverts to serif without verdana. So if you are running linux
without ms fonts installed thats what I thought hacker news looked like for
over a year

